# Bad Vilbeler Wald



## lumpii (13. Juni 2006)

er ist zwar klein aber ideal für nen kurzen ausflug nach der uni.
gibts hier leute die sich dort auch mal aufhalten?
wer nutzt ide dirt strecke dort?


----------



## Vorstadtkind (16. Juni 2006)

was meinst du genau mit dirt strecke? die bombenkrater? oder hat da jetzt jemand richtig was geschaufelt? war schon ewig nicht mehr da, früher sehr oft, war immer ne feine sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpii (16. Juni 2006)

ja in der nähe von dem bombenkrater sind so nen paar sprünge eingebaut.
hab ich kürzlich das erste mal gesehen.

zufahrt ist bei so ein paar trimmdichpfad balken.


----------



## matzem200 (18. Juni 2006)

Ich wohn dort auch in der Nähe und geh abends öfter mal fahren heute abend z. B. auch.
Was genau meint ihr mit dem Bombenkrater die zwei jumps hab ich auch schon gesehn aber man könnte da ja mal was ordentliches graben.
Ich wär dabei.
Suche aber Leute mit den ich dort mal fahren könnte allein is langweilig.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (18. Juni 2006)

hm, dann werde ich da doch demnächst mal wieder vorbei schauen. zum selber schaufeln hab ich momentan leider nicht so die zeit, vielleicht in den semesterferien.


----------



## lumpii (19. Juni 2006)

ich bin nächsten sonntag vermutlich dort. aber eher zum fotografieren als zum fahren für nen uni projekt.
wenn jemand vorbeischaut wirds lustiger.


----------



## matzem200 (20. Juni 2006)

Ok cool am Sonntag bin ich vermutlich auch da.
Hab ne ganz coole Strecke gefunden weiß net ob ihr die kennt aber da is ne coole Wurzelabfahrt.


----------



## lumpii (21. Juni 2006)

ich glaub ich weiss was du meinst. wenn man von der fertighaussiedlung (parkplatz) an der wiese runterfährt und dann den single trail rechts rein. nich war.


----------



## matzem200 (23. Juni 2006)

Ja genau da find ich eigentlich ziemlich cool da runter is nur n bisschen kurz aber kennst du dort noch andre gute strecken?


----------



## lumpii (24. Juni 2006)

mmhh also ich fahr dann immer an der wiese entlang da muss man zwar ordentlich treten aber es gibt dann hin und wieder ein paar wurzeln. wenn du ganz am ende an der hütte ankommst fahr ich links ins waldzentrum da gibts dann noch mal ne steile strecke aber ohne kurven aber manchmal sind äste im weg


----------



## Flying-Wulf (8. Juli 2006)

> fahr ich links ins waldzentrum



Meinste an der Josef Schusser Hütte dort fahr ich immer in den Wald bis zu den Bombenlöcher. (klein aber fein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (8. Juli 2006)

ich glaub ich hab die beiden jumps auch entdeckt...
aber ich denke nicht, dass man da stressfrei was dazuschaufeln kann...
da hat man gleich die ganze naherholungslobby gegen sich...
schade, ein paar schöne übungsstrecken in der gegend wären geil!!!


----------



## lumpii (11. Juli 2006)

genau die strecke meinte ich.


----------



## lumpii (22. August 2006)

da hat mir heute anscheinend jemand mit voller absicht stacheldraht auf den weg gelegt. auf der wurzelstrecke am waldrand. ein ungefähr 1.5m langes stück quer auf dem weg. hab mir schön nen platten gefahren.

also augen auf...


----------



## matzem200 (22. August 2006)

wo genau meinst du liegt der stacheldraht?
Hätte einer ma lust ne tour in taunus oder so zu machen um n paar schöne trails zu fahrn wenn sich da jmd auskennt


----------



## lumpii (23. August 2006)

am waldrand zum hang hin. dort wo die kleine brücke ist.
ich fahre am samstag mit ein paar leuten aus der uni. die kennen sich wohl ein bissl aus. bin bisher noch nicht mit denen gefahren. allerdings ist einer von denen wohl marathon fit. und ich absolut nicht.wenn du bock hast kannst du bestimmt mitkommen.


----------



## matzem200 (23. August 2006)

Ja wann fahrtn ihr aber ich bin wahrscheinlich n bisschen jünger als ihr weil bin 15.
Bin da auch noch  nie gefahren würd aber gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

